# Please tell me more about ligaments



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

My two does are pregnant - their udders are the size of large grapefruits. Ginger (the light colored one) is due about Feb 1st. Bindy(the dark colored one) - I'm not sure - she might have been pregnant when I got her August 30th, so who knows who the father is. Anyway, on another post I saw pictures of someone squeezing the spine near the tail. Was she checking the ligaments? I still don't really understand what I should be feeling.

Thanks for repeating this once again.

Here's Ginger:










Here's Bindy:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Run your hand down her spine and about halfway down their rump you will feel two pencil feeling ligaments running out from the tailbone to the pinbones. They usually totally lose their ligaments (you can't feel them at all) about 24 hours before they kid. Although some say they have had them lose them sooner. Hope this helps.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the ligaments are located beteen the back bone and the tail head.

Where their back slopes down into their tail you can feel downward in a V pattern. THe wide part of the V being farthest from you - down near the tail.

They will feel like bone since they are pretty hard - but once the doe is closer to kidding they start to relax and feel "soft" 

When a doe "looses her ligaments" her tail head will become so loose that her tail just sort of sticks out and in the area where the liaments use to be you can push you fingers down and it feels rather gross!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are some good diagrams I took from FiascoFarm.com:



















Hop[e that helps.
They will feel like 2 pencils like Farmgirl18 said.

CJ


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you so much! I will post pictures and let you know how it goes when they kid!! :lol:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

CANT WAIT!!!


----------

